# Uhaul pads???



## aprilnm (Jan 31, 2012)

Im preparing all the stuff I will need for my baby...I have been looking at ways to make cage liners and I came across someone that makes them out of fleece and UHAUL pads...Is this safe??? Has anyone else tried this???


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not to sure what a Uhaul is.... like a puppy pad? Is it washable? Sorry for my confusion.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.uhaul.com/MovingSupplies/Pro ... niture-Pad

They are these things. I guess you cover furniture with them when you are moving it.

And apparently people do use these paired with fleece to make liners because I google imaged "uhaul pad" and a photo of a guinea pig in a cage was the first result. Maybe they help absorb more? Or maybe if they have traction on the bottom it keeps the fleece in place?

These are all guesses because I've never heard of doing this before.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

When i go them here all they are is a big piece of felt


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm so my only guess would be for extra absorbency then. But that just seems silly because the fleece works just fine.


----------

